# Cello and violin duet; Cello Melody



## PEPAKURAPROP1

Hello, I am a small time violin player, and currently finding music to play with my Cello friend. She wants to be the melody for once, yet I am unable to find anything on it. Are there any duets for both the violin & cello through which the cello has melody in 50%+ of the piece?


----------



## vsm

Well, you may try on VSM:

https://www.virtualsheetmusic.com/k/violin+cello+duet

But of course most of the duets give the theme to the violin, that's pretty normal... depending by your level, I can recommend the following ones where the cello plays a more interesting part:

- Halvorsen's Passacaglia for violin and cello

- Telemann's Canonic Sonatas for violin and cello (both instruments play exactly the same part in canon)

- Bach's Two Part inventions for violin and cello (both parts alternate the theme most of the times)

- Handel's Arioso for violin and cello (both parts alternate the theme most of the times)

And you can have a look at all other transcriptions we have over there, maybe you can find exactly what you are looking for.

I hope this helps!


----------



## PEPAKURAPROP1

Thanks for the reply vsm! 

I looked at those, and she wants a faster piece (moderately fast and somewhat easy/intermediate, like Bach Suites).
Do you know any faster pieces where the cello has the changing main melody rather than the violins? 

I'm really looking for a piece with long notes for the violins with fast-changing notes for the cello.


----------



## Jeanette Townsend

I don't know of any existing pieces, unfortunately. But perhaps you or your friend could compose something? Or you could both compose a piece for cello and violin, together? You could also transpose a piece from violin and cello to cello and violin...just switching parts. I don't know how that would sound, but you could give it a try. I hink that would be the best idea. Then you both could have precisely what you want. 
I know what she means about wanting to be the melody. I'm the exact opposite. I want to play the accompaniment part for once (I'm a violinist).
Hope this helps, and sorry I couldn't give actual examples.


----------

